# TiVo HD TCD652160 Lifetime Subscription upgraded to 1TB



## sm8680 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have a TiVo HD TCD652160 with lifetime subscription and upgraded hard drive to 1 TB. The item is like new and includes original box and all contents. I've listed the item on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110513126548&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ltdrmatt (Jul 23, 2009)

Auction ended


----------

